# How to get aa horse to canter on lunge line



## hackin'around (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello all!

My mare will lunge at the trot very nicely, but I am having trouble getting her to canter. At first I thought maybe she wasn't balanced enough or the space was to small, but even in a bigger area she is still having trouble. Any advice as to how to get her to canter on the lunge? Should I start in the round pen to get her used to it?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

if i were you id use a round pen and a dressage crop. have the dressage crop in your right hand and it will be like an extension of you arm. stand slightly behind his shoulder and keep the crop behind his butt. get him going at a nice smooth trot then ask for a canter. i usually click with my tounge and my horse goes. if that doesn't work give him a firm tap on the behind with the crop. that should do the trick 

Edit- also rule out any medical problems that could result to your horse not wanting to canter.


----------



## hackin'around (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Gingerrrrr, I will definately give it a try. i don't think she is having any pain issues because she will canter just fine when ridden. I just don't think she was ever taught how to do it on a lunge line.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I would try a lunge whip. Are you sure she knows what your wanting her to do? Like are you giving her correct cues?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Try a lunge whip, and actually take her into a smaller circle (if you have a lunge whip and keep the circle about 15ish meters) because then she'll know that you can reach her with the whip (obviously don't, but she'll think that). If she's unbalanced then make the circle a little bigger.
Somewhat "throw" your body/energy at her. Does that make sense?


----------



## hackin'around (Feb 24, 2008)

It makes perfect sense! Thank you Cheval, I will definitely give it a try.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I also use two different verbal cues for trot and canter to make the command clear that I want a CANTER and not just more trot. I use a double-cluck for trot (single-cluck for more extension at the trot) and kiss for canter. Some people just use the words "trot" and "canter" to make the distinction too. 

Of course, body language is a biggie for groundwork. Cheval's "throwing your energy" technique works wonders as well. As a heard animal, if your horse sees you (her alpha mare) suddenly leap into a "canter," she'll want to canter too. 

If using a lunge whip, I also use it differently when asking for a trot and canter. For a trot, I'll keep it kind of low and just encourage the forward transition (along with verbal cues). For canter I'll kiss and lift the whip higher in the air with more energy. 

Do you use any verbal cues to ask for the canter when undersaddle? If so, be sure you're using the same cues when on the lunge.


----------



## hackin'around (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Equina

My mare is very senstive on goes off of leg and seat cues as opposed to verbal cues when under saddle. Her previous owner did alot of lower level dressage training with her, so she is not used to verbal cues.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

a lunge whip will do it :lol:


----------

